# odd bulge under lower lip



## viralmouser (Apr 28, 2007)

my 5" RBP has a very small bulge coming from under his lower lip kinda on the bottom part. It is odd but not big really yet not sure what it is. He has had it for as long as I can remember and I figured this would be the place to ask if anyone knows what it could be? thanks.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Its called a chimple. SAlt treatments will probably heal it up


----------



## viralmouser (Apr 28, 2007)

can you give me any more info on whay this "chimple" is and how it is developed and to what exactly needs to be done for cure. Can it be life threatening? what caused it? thanks.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2007)

viralmouser said:


> can you give me any more info on whay this "chimple" is and how it is developed and to what exactly needs to be done for cure. Can it be life threatening? what caused it? thanks.


This is very common with piranhas, not it is not harmful. Just a tip since this is a very common question, search "chimple" for more help.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

viralmouser said:


> can you give me any more info on whay this "chimple" is and how it is developed and to what exactly needs to be done for cure. Can it be life threatening? what caused it? thanks.


A chimple is basically a callous on the chin from rubbing against the glass...keep the water clean and it may heal up. It is not life threatening. The problem is the fish usually keeps at it unless moved into a bigger tank.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

it does them no harm but is a sign that he needs a larger tank because this show hes either really skidish or doesnt have enough room so constantly runs into the glass


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

sean-820 said:


> it does them no harm but is a sign that he needs a larger tank because this show hes either really skidish or doesnt have enough room so constantly runs into the glass


They also get them from aggresively attacking the glass or chasing fingers/people.


----------



## viralmouser (Apr 28, 2007)

hes not skittish at all he just does it just before he gets fed, he is in a 29G right now and is moving into a 90G in two weeks.


----------

